

Opera has the fastest JS engine now (Sunspider test) - olegk

Sunspider benchmark (Win XP, dual core machine):<p>Opera (v10.60): 279.6ms +/- 0.9%<p>Opera (v10.53): 299.8ms +/- 1.0%<p>Safari (v5): 314.2ms +/- 1.7%<p>Chrome (v5.0.375.55): 326.6ms +/- 7.9%<p>Firefox (v3.6.3): 716.4ms +/- 1.7%
======
r3570r3
That is soem cool news. Opera;s latest JS engine is called Presto. Isn't it?

~~~
r3570r3
No, I just checked. It is Carakan. Nice job Opera. To take on giants like
Firefox and Chrome needs more exposure and advertising. Noone notices if you
keep creating the best software in the dark!!

